# Amberjack 1, rod holder 0



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

This morning started good in that we had lines in the water before the sun came up. We hadn't been fishing long when I turned around to grab something and CRACK!!! I whipped back around to see that there was no longer a rod or rod holder where I left it. Fortunately I had just made lanyards for my rods and was using them for the first time. I pulled my rod back in and fought the fish for a while until he broke the knot at the hook. I was disappointed that he got away, but at least I didn't lose a rod and reel. If it was an AJ (I'm pretty sure it was), it was the largest I've been able to actually fight. I only had one other AJ on, but I couldn't keep him out of the wreck and he cut me off. We did bring home vermillion and mangrove snapper, and a spadefish. We caught a couple toadfish, several red snapper, and several other snapper type fish that we tossed back because I couldn't identify them. We also got invaded by dolphins who stole a few fish that we hooked and even stealing the live bait we were fishing with. I also got some good video of a shark I caught.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Glad you got out thanks for the report. I had the same thing happen but didn't have a lanyard so I lost my rod reel and 300 yds of 65# powder pro that I had just put on


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like you installed the lanyards at the perfect time. Never had a rod come out of a rod holder before.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

I think hes saying the rod holder came out of the boat!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Lickety-Split said:


> I think hes saying the rod holder came out of the boat!


Sorry read it too quick.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like you did something right- maybe you should say *Amberjack 1, rod holder 0* , Trophy husband 1.

how far out were you ??


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

You will land one sooner than later, keep after it. Those things aren't called reef donkeys for nothing!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

fishn4fun said:


> Glad you got out thanks for the report. I had the same thing happen but didn't have a lanyard so I lost my rod reel and 300 yds of 65# powder pro that I had just put on


Now that you mention it, it had 600 yards of 85# braid, not an insignificant part of the cost.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Sounds like you installed the lanyards at the perfect time. Never had a rod come out of a rod holder before.


It wasn't coincidence. I had previously left the drag loose enough to prevent it but I wanted to leave the drag tighter to keep them out of structure. I've heard enough stories about halibut ripping rod holders right off the boat (I'm from Washington) that I knew it could happen with AJ's as well. I just didn't think it would happen the first time I tightened down the drag.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Lickety-Split said:


> I think hes saying the rod holder came out of the boat!


There was a bit of mechanical failure.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

submariner said:


> Sounds like you did something right- maybe you should say *Amberjack 1, rod holder 0* , Trophy husband 1.
> 
> how far out were you ??


I was about 9 miles out from East Pass. I guess the lanyard does score a point too. It did turn what would have been a shitty morning into an interesting story.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> You will land one sooner than later, keep after it. Those things aren't called reef donkeys for nothing!


I will, I'm on a mission to get a huge AJ in my boat. I would like to catch it myself, but I would be even happier if I could get an unsuspecting guest on my boat to get ahold of one.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

Damn was hopin for some fish pics as I have been landlocked for a bit, a couple of ideas for next trip- when i get into the bigger leaders and mono I use crimps - not knots - I feel more comfortable with it and have had much better success, also Aj fishin I wouldnt consider the rod holder a viable partner - they hit too hard and too fast - that one in the pic will be one of many great call on the lanyards tho.. how were the seas - the 1-2 they were callin for?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Valhalla said:


> Damn was hopin for some fish pics as I have been landlocked for a bit, a couple of ideas for next trip- when i get into the bigger leaders and mono I use crimps - not knots - I feel more comfortable with it and have had much better success, also Aj fishin I wouldnt consider the rod holder a viable partner - they hit too hard and too fast - that one in the pic will be one of many great call on the lanyards tho.. how were the seas - the 1-2 they were callin for?


I might pull a couple stills of a shark out and post them. I haven't decided if I'm going to post the shark video on youtube, but I'll put up a link if I do.

Funny you should mention crimps. I was wondering about that. For halibut fishing we use crimps on 100# mono and have never had one fail. Some of my leaders I used palomar knots but on a couple I decided to try a no slip loop knot. The other day I lost a nice redfish and now I've lost a nice AJ. I'll no longer be using the loop knot. I picked up some crimps today at West Marine. They also replaced the rod holder for free. 

In the future I think I'll leave the drag just loose enough that it doesn't rip out the rod holder and then tighten it down when I pick it up. Most of the time I can see them start to bite and pick up the rod before they really take off. I'll still use the lanyards though.

I would say the seas were 1-2 feet, but pretty choppy in the morning. It layed down quite a bit in the middle of the day and picked back up again in the afternoon. Right now I'm keeping my eye on Wednesday.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> Funny you should mention crimps. I was wondering about that. For halibut fishing we use crimps on 100# mono and have never had one fail. Some of my leaders I used palomar knots but on a couple I decided to try a no slip loop knot. The other day I lost a nice redfish and now I've lost a nice AJ. I'll no longer be using the loop knot. I picked up some crimps today at West Marine. They also replaced the rod holder for free.
> 
> In the future I think I'll leave the drag just loose enough that it doesn't rip out the rod holder and then tighten it down when I pick it up. Most of the time I can see them start to bite and pick up the rod before they really take off. I'll still use the lanyards though.


Without seeing your knot, it's always safe to assume that you might be tying the knot wrong. Learn to tie the UNI knot. It is really one of the only knots you'll ever need on a boat. You can use it on braid, mono, thin mono, thick mono. You can throw everything else out the window. Including the palomar, which doesn't knot well with thick mono anyway (wont cinch down). Oftentimes it's best if you get someone to show you, so it may be a good idea to ask someone at a local tackle store.

No need for crimps; they're a crutch and not necessary for anything under 130# mono, in my opinion.

Keep the drag tight. You don't wanna give that amberjack anything. I haven't tested how tight I keep mine on my tiagra 30s I typically use for amberjacks, but I know I cannot pull it off the spool with one hand. It is tiiiight. Assuming you are livebaiting with a big circle hook, you don't wanna just leave it in the holder and go do something else. If you're on a good spot, rarely will a big hardtail or mullet or pinfish last a minute, let alone 30 seconds, before it will get smoked by a big AJ or grouper. Be ready on the rod and either have it in your belt or in the holder, ready to crank on it as soon as it doubles over.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree, I wouldn't leave the rod in the holder, thats a good way to get something broken, like a nice rod. All it takes is one wrap of line on the last eye or roller and boom, you'll have half a rod. I hold on and wait for the bite and then give that AJ all I can give him.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

i lost my cobia rod and stradic6500 in pensacola pass...worst feeling you can have while fishing lol


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Without seeing your knot, it's always safe to assume that you might be tying the knot wrong.


I made that assumption as well. I re-checked how to do it and can't see where I'm going wrong, but now that I've lost two fish and caught zero fish with it I don't have confidence in it even if it is tied right.


> Learn to tie the UNI knot. It is really one of the only knots you'll ever need on a boat. You can use it on braid, mono, thin mono, thick mono.


I know the uni knot, but I've only used it joining lines together. I'll give it a shot for hooks and swivels


> You can throw everything else out the window. Including the palomar, which doesn't knot well with thick mono anyway (wont cinch down).


I was noticing that. I still like the palomar for smaller mono and braid though.


> No need for crimps; they're a crutch and not necessary for anything under 130# mono, in my opinion.


I like the crimps for 100# mono. I've never had one fail while halibut fishing so I have a lot of confidence in them. I will say though that there are things down here that pull a hell of a lot harder than halibut so that perfect record may get broken.


> Keep the drag tight. You don't wanna give that amberjack anything. I haven't tested how tight I keep mine on my tiagra 30s I typically use for amberjacks, but I know I cannot pull it off the spool with one hand. It is tiiiight. Assuming you are livebaiting with a big circle hook, you don't wanna just leave it in the holder and go do something else. If you're on a good spot, rarely will a big hardtail or mullet or pinfish last a minute, let alone 30 seconds, before it will get smoked by a big AJ or grouper. Be ready on the rod and either have it in your belt or in the holder, ready to crank on it as soon as it doubles over.


Many times I see the rod tips moving a little and can pick it up if I'm not holding it before it doubles over. I always wait until it pulls hard before putting pressure on it. Is this the right thing to do or can I start cranking before he takes a run for the bottom?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> I know the uni knot, but I've only used it joining lines together. I'll give it a shot for hooks and swivels
> 
> 
> 
> Many times I see the rod tips moving a little and can pick it up if I'm not holding it before it doubles over. I always wait until it pulls hard before putting pressure on it. Is this the right thing to do or can I start cranking before he takes a run for the bottom?


Again, I cannot stress how important and beneficial a properly tied uni knot is to your arsenal. There are only TWO knots that you need to know. Snell and Uni. Uni is by far the most versatile, and it will not fail.

Anyway it sounds like you have the right idea on the hookset. AJ will always bounce the rod tip a few times. Let him eat the bait. You can start cranking slowly and if you don't get doubled over, you may have wound the bait up out of the strike zone. Give him time to eat-he WILL double the rod over. There is nothing subtle about it. At that point, crank (not jerk-we're talking circle hooks here) til he starts taking drag. It's that easy.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Again, I cannot stress how important and beneficial a properly tied uni knot is to your arsenal. There are TWO knots that get tied on any boat I'm on, any application. Snell and Uni. Uni is by far the most versatile, and it will not fail.
> 
> Anyway it sounds like you have the right idea on the hookset. AJ will always bounce the rod tip a few times. Let him eat the bait. You can start cranking slowly and if you don't get doubled over, you may have wound the bait up out of the strike zone. Give him time to eat-he WILL double the rod over. There is nothing subtle about it. At that point, crank (not jerk-we're talking circle hooks here) til he starts taking drag. It's that easy.


Thank you for the info. I'm going to re-rig all of my big stuff and I'll use the uni.

A lot of times when fishing reds and several times fishing AJs I see the live bait all of the sudden get more animated as if its trying to get away before getting bit. One of the things I want to do is get video of live bait getting taken to see exactly what is happening. All the conditions have to be right though before I'll send the camera down with a live bait on.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> Thank you for the info. I'm going to re-rig all of my big stuff and I'll use the uni.
> 
> A lot of times when fishing reds and several times fishing AJs I see the live bait all of the sudden get more animated as if its trying to get away before getting bit. One of the things I want to do is get video of live bait getting taken to see exactly what is happening. All the conditions have to be right though before I'll send the camera down with a live bait on.


Yes you will see that tip bounce a little. I don't know if the fish is playing with the bait or the bait is just making some super hard escape attempts or what but he doesn't have the bait at that point. That video would be pretty cool. If you ever find yourself over in Orange Beach, shoot me a PM and I'd be happy to help show you a few rigging tips.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll take you up on that if I can. Whenever I'm in that area I'm either skydiving or I have the wife and kids with me but I've thought about launching the boat from somewhere over there and making a run for deeper water. 

Look a few threads down. I posted a video that has in it a red snapper taking a chunk of bonita as well as a ton of snapper and AJ.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*rod holder*

that rod holder is a joke. It should nover be used with satwater fish.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If the plastic rod holder shown in the picture is what you are using leave it at home for inshore fishing.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> I'll take you up on that if I can. Whenever I'm in that area I'm either skydiving .


I have my USPA A license, we should go jump sometime.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> I have my USPA A license, we should go jump sometime.


Where have you been going, Elberta? Gold Coast is my home DZ (Stationed in Pascagoula for 4 years when I was in the Navy and my wife was at Keesler for 4 years). I don't get to jump very often, but next time I do I'll let you know. Of course since you're one of them there sky jumpers we'll have to meet up for a beer.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> Where have you been going, Elberta? Gold Coast is my home DZ (Stationed in Pascagoula for 4 years when I was in the Navy and my wife was at Keesler for 4 years). I don't get to jump very often, but next time I do I'll let you know. Of course since you're one of them there sky jumpers we'll have to meet up for a beer.



I'm still in Beer debt to my old DZ :shifty:


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> I'm still in Beer debt to my old DZ :shifty:



A skydiver getting out of beer debt would be a first.


----------

